# m&p .45 small crack



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

have owned a s&w m&p .45 for about 4 years. while cleaning it, i noticed a crack in the frame just in front of the takedown lever. panic set in. was ready to send the gun to s&w for repairs. however, after looking at several pictures of a new model on the internet, i saw this same small crack. did i miss this all along(shamefull), or is this a normal occurance over time, or is this a big deal. will call s&w customer support tomorrow. looking around more, i see this on almost all s&w m&p pistols?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I own five M&P pistols, four of which are centerfires. I just went down to my basement after reading your post and checked two of them: my M&P 45 full size with a 4" barrel and my M&P 9 Pro Series 4.25" which has over 4000 rounds through it. Neither one has any crack in the frame where you reported it to be or anywhere else for that matter. Are you sure you're not just seeing the front indent of the take lever. There is what would appear to be at first a crack but is actually an indent that runs vertically right at the small pin. Take a closer look and see if this is what it is.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

i see the indent you are talking about for the takedown lever that runs from the top of the frame down to the pin. on mine, it appears to have a small crack in the frame under the pin. looking at the s&w website pictures,however, it looks like this may be an offset in the frame. if so, can't believe i haven't noticed it sooner.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Pictures speak a thousand words, especially close ups.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I believe donk123 is talking about the indent just in front of the take down lever that appears vertically at and through the small pin. When one glances at the gun, this does look a bit like a crack. However, it is just an indent for the take down lever recess in the frame.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/21/S&W_M&P_.40_left_side.JPG

I would like to add that the Smith and Wesson M&P line of pistols is one great collection of fine guns. They have excellent feel, handling, ergonomics, and accuracy. They do need to be kept clean to insure superb reliability (mostly a factor of their magazines), but this is no real problem. I have gone 600 rounds with my 9mm Pro without a cleaning.

I highly recommend these fine handguns to anyone serious about a quality defensive sidearm. And another thing. They are damned good looking pistols to boot.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes I agree. It's how the recess is molded.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

denner said:


> Yes I agree. It's how the recess is molded.


Yep, and at a quick glance it does resemble a crack.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

went to local gunshop just to make sure. indent above takedown lever was obvious. below that is a pin to hold that assembly in place. even on new models there is a very small indent/crack below that, that was my concern. can not believe i never noticed this b/4. would like to add, have never had a single issue with this piece after thousands of rounds.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

donk123 said:


> went to local gunshop just to make sure. indent above takedown lever was obvious. below that is a pin to hold that assembly in place. even on new models there is a very small indent/crack below that, that was my concern. can not believe i never noticed this b/4. *would like to add, have never had a single issue with this piece after thousands of rounds.*


Neither have I. My M&P 9 Pro Series 4.25" has over 4000 rounds through it and it runs fine. No cracks. Only thing with the M&P's is that they are somewhat sensitive to burnt powder residue buildup. So keep it clean and it will run with the best.


----------



## GR00VY (Jan 21, 2013)

I had a panic attack a while ago on one of M&Ps over the same thing. It is flashing. It is where the molding overflowed a bit.


----------

